
Goldman Sachs says it wants half of its entry-level recruits to be women - glassworm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/03/18/goldman-sachs-says-it-wants-half-its-entry-level-recruits-be-women/
======
simonh
I remember reading an article about gender bias in South Korea, and that
female workers over there struggled to get recognition or promotion. Several
large multi-nationals were supposedly setting up local offices with one of the
specific goals of hoovering up languishing female talent and putting them to
good use. This could be another example of one person's misogyny becoming
another person's business opportunity. Capitalism to the rescue!

